# Has anyone been overmedicated?



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone has been overmedicated (too much thyroid hormone med) for any length of time? And how did it affect you? Thanks.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, briefly. The docs figured they'd just bump me up from 50 MCG to 100 MCG, with a quick stop at 75 MCG in-between. That didn't work so well and I wound up being super anxious, jittery, tired/fatigued, achy joints, insomnia, headaches, and couldn't think straight. (The plus side was one night I was able to get the home office organized and everything filed away, LOL.)

Recently I tried a small (2.5-5 MCG) amount of Cytomel, and it too made very anxious and jittery, with headaches, fatigue, and some insomnia.

I think the trick is small medication adjustments at 12.5 MCG or 25 MCG at the most. Then wait, test, and adjust some more. Actually, the dosing literature for Levothyroxine mentions this approach, especially for those who have had thyroid problems for a long amount of time, or cardiovascular problems.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks bigfoot, Last October (2010) the endo upped my dose from Levoxyl 112 mcg 6 days a week to 125 mcg 7 days a week. And said, "see you in a year." The increase in dosage seemed like a shock to my system at the time. I would have felt more reassured if he retested me after 8 wks., 3 months, 6 months-anything.
He did say "or if you are having any problems". Well I don't know if I'm having problems or not. I was on that lowered dose (the 112) for 4 years and feeling horrible, but because the blood tests according to him were in range, in my mind there was something else wrong with me. Plus the foggy brain thing was so bad, I couldn't even think. I did develop a kind of health anxiety not knowing what was wrong if my thyroid levels were O.K. according to endo. 
With the increased dosage, some symptoms started to improve within 2 wks. to 3 months, but it took a good 9 months to shake what it did to the hormone system and for the brain chemicals to start getting straightened out. I have not been going to any other doctor, because I'm one of those who, when I'm anxious about my health, am scared to go to a doctor.............
After this whole experience, I determined to find a primary care physician and get a check-up every year at the very least. I'll be seeing one next week. And I've been on these boards trying to gleen as much info as I can as the endo was not very forthcoming in information about hashimoto's thyroiditis. My last appt. (Oct. 2010) I finally asked him if there were any good books on thyroid that I can read, and he said look up Mayo Clinic on internet, asked him what books they had and he said just read the info on their site. 
My thyroid issue was discovered in me 15 yrs. ago at a post partum check-up, where I was then sent to this endocrinologist and through blood tests determined it was Hashimoto's. So I was put on full replacement to suppress the thyroid and was doing fine on 125 for 10 years, even wondering if I really had anything wrong with my thyroid. I don't think I had ever felt any low thyroid symptoms. Until my dose got lowered 5 years ago at age 44.
So that is my thyroid history story. Hope others can benefit from the info.
Thanks again, bigfoot. Some of the things you have said on your posts have been beneficial and encouraging to me. -Gwen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gwen1 said:


> Thanks bigfoot, Last October (2010) the endo upped my dose from Levoxyl 112 mcg 6 days a week to 125 mcg 7 days a week. And said, "see you in a year." The increase in dosage seemed like a shock to my system at the time. I would have felt more reassured if he retested me after 8 wks., 3 months, 6 months-anything.
> He did say "or if you are having any problems". Well I don't know if I'm having problems or not. I was on that lowered dose (the 112) for 4 years and feeling horrible, but because the blood tests according to him were in range, in my mind there was something else wrong with me. Plus the foggy brain thing was so bad, I couldn't even think. I did develop a kind of health anxiety not knowing what was wrong if my thyroid levels were O.K. according to endo.
> With the increased dosage, some symptoms started to improve within 2 wks. to 3 months, but it took a good 9 months to shake what it did to the hormone system and for the brain chemicals to start getting straightened out. I have not been going to any other doctor, because I'm one of those who, when I'm anxious about my health, am scared to go to a doctor.............
> After this whole experience, I determined to find a primary care physician and get a check-up every year at the very least. I'll be seeing one next week. And I've been on these boards trying to gleen as much info as I can as the endo was not very forthcoming in information about hashimoto's thyroiditis. My last appt. (Oct. 2010) I finally asked him if there were any good books on thyroid that I can read, and he said look up Mayo Clinic on internet, asked him what books they had and he said just read the info on their site.
> ...


Gosh; at the very least you need to get your labs. TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4.

HealthCheckUSA

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

For one thing, what criteria was used to diagnose Hashimoto's? Have you ever had a sonogram or ultra-sound of the thyroid? It would be a very very good idea.

Sending hugs,


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Andros, Thanks for your reply. I had the ultrasound or sonogram (don't know which one) at the initial onset of treatment 15 years ago (Feb. 1996). The criteria for Hashimoto's diagnosis was the antibody test. My endo tests free T4 and TSH.
After this whole recent incident I have determined to obtain my blood test results for the past 10 years at least. Not sure how to go about it. Will the doctor's office even give them to me? And I'm working up some questions to ask him at appt. in Oct.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyway, to get back on topic, I agree with what bigfoot stated about adjusting dosage in small increments.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gwen1 said:


> Andros, Thanks for your reply. I had the ultrasound or sonogram (don't know which one) at the initial onset of treatment 15 years ago (Feb. 1996). The criteria for Hashimoto's diagnosis was the antibody test. My endo tests free T4 and TSH.
> After this whole recent incident I have determined to obtain my blood test results for the past 10 years at least. Not sure how to go about it. Will the doctor's office even give them to me? And I'm working up some questions to ask him at appt. in Oct.


It would probably be good to get some records but to be honest with you, what "really" counts is what is happening in the now.

You are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over due for a scan of some sort.

High titers of TPO are found in Hashimoto's and this is "suggestive." There are many other diseases that present with high titers of TPO. Because it is 
"suggestive", I personally don't consider that to be diagnostic.

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

This is diagnostic.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2


----------



## Jellybean (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, I am currently being overmedicated as giving birth has messed with my perfect pregnancy levels. My Endo is tweaking my medication at the moment but last blood test showed that I have gone hyper.

It doesnt affect me other than I find that I am not tired late in the evening when I should be. I feel my anxiety levels are higher too.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks jellybean, that helps. I'll be finding out in a couple of weeks what my levels are, that'll be a year since my dose was increased. 
Andros: thank you, thank you, thank you. I will put your info on my list of questions. I go to internal med doc as a new patient on Thursday- he will be my primary and hopefully an advocate in overseeing thyroid health. And then scheduled to see endo mid Oct. I'm not a happy camper that he hasn't checked my levels sooner, especially when I'm seeing the protocol is 8wks., etc. -Gwen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gwen1 said:


> Thanks jellybean, that helps. I'll be finding out in a couple of weeks what my levels are, that'll be a year since my dose was increased.
> Andros: thank you, thank you, thank you. I will put your info on my list of questions. I go to internal med doc as a new patient on Thursday- he will be my primary and hopefully an advocate in overseeing thyroid health. And then scheduled to see endo mid Oct. I'm not a happy camper that he hasn't checked my levels sooner, especially when I'm seeing the protocol is 8wks., etc. -Gwen


Wishing you all the best on Thursday and please do let us know and...............................


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes -- good luck, let us know! :anim_32:

Also, thanks for the kind words! This stuff is all very mystifying for sure; there is so much to learn here on the boards from the friendly & knowledgable folks.


----------

